# Cherry study



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

New construction study. An add on the current project. They haven't decided if it will be stained and three coats of poly or just three coats of poly. Not shown is the shelving and wet bar


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Finishing furniture grade cherry...


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

wow. I would kill for a chance to do a job like that! have you considered lacquer? with the quicker drying time and a good HVLP you could probably do more that one coat in a day


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I vote for lacquer too.

But I'm a hack...so ignore me.

I bet if I walked into that room w/my whites on, some kinda hack-alarm would go off.

If you can..some after-pics would be cool to see.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I have only used laquer a couple time in my career but will run it by my lead guys. As I always said, I'll get the work and let my guys make me look good. I will post pics but prob won't get to this room for a couple of weeks as we are waiting for the rest of the room to be completed


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I just did an alder packager with sherwins aqua kem... Waterborne laquer it is awesome..sprayed sealer and 2 coats in one day looks perfect


----------



## Fall Line Painting (Jul 28, 2011)

I always use pour and wipe by mohawk. There is no build like poly and it looks amazing. I attached a picture. It is walnut wood.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great, how does it work on larger areas for dry time as we have 4x3 boards in some areas?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do samples and see if poly or lacquer perks the wood up the most, especially if you are not usi g a pigment stain. Most wb's do not pop the grain well, a couple seem to though, sample for best results.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

i would definitely choose a quality lacquer for this! lay out a couple coats of precat sanding sealer, scuff and follow with 2-3 coats of precat high build? yes please! mmmmm sexy silky smooth


----------

